# Face and Body Art!



## colormyworld (Jan 5, 2011)

In my intro post, I mentioned I am a face and body painter, as well as a bodypaint model (NOT the same as a typical "model" lol...there are not really any height/weight/looks requirements, just a willingness to be part of a piece of art). A couple people said they would like to see some of my work, so here is my MobileMe gallery link, which has one album with some of my own work, and 3 albums of me painted. I warn you, I'm kind of a beginner a beginner in both areas, but I love what I do. The tribal painting shoot was for a video which is now up on YouTube, sort of a spinoff from a documentary that is currently in production. It's a 10-minute short transformational video, showing how myself and another woman used art as a method of healing. The meeting portion is acted out...I was not actually nervous, she wasn't bitchy, and we were already friends and members of the same face and body art guild. We just kind of played out the beginning to tell a story, which is fueled by narration taken from the interviews we did separately, which is all true.

I might as well say before I post the links, this is art. It's not about nudity, and paint covers far more than something like a bikini would anyway...but I will still say that it is probably suitable for 18+, possibly not for work. 

MobileMe gallery: http://gallery.me.com/jessicamellow

"Healing: Behind the Paint" video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBNdEDqFFNo

Is anyone here in the artistic industries? I would love to see some of your work as well!!!

Jessica


----------



## Candy (Jan 5, 2011)

Wow Jessica I've got to admit that I was surprised at first. It is very nice to see a woman so comfortable with her own body. I absolutely love the photos that were taken of you at the end of the video outside. The woman is very good who painted you and the photographer that took the outside pictures is very good too.


----------



## colormyworld (Jan 5, 2011)

Thank you Candy! The funniest thing is, I am not comfortable with my body, but I love being a piece of a unique work of art. It's almost like an out of body experience, meaning it's not about your body, but about working together to bring a temporary work of art to life. It's hard to explain...from the part of my mind with the ed, I was looking at the video and photos thinking "This part of my body needs work, that needs work, and wow i gained a LOT of weight"...plus my stomach was very bloated that day which did not help matters lol. But from the other part, I can see that it's not about that, and I was happy with the way he made the video so non-exploitative and non-sexual, instead getting the art and healing aspects across. I figured if my own insecurity was the only thing standing in the way of putting this video out, then I wasn't going to let that get in the way. The photographer was Will Cook...not sure if he was given credit in the video, but he should have been.


----------



## Isa (Jan 6, 2011)

Beautiful  I love the way you are comfortable and loving what you do. The pictures at the end of the video are beautiful! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 6, 2011)

I have a friend on another forum who had her body painted and it looked awesome!!
I think it's beautiful! I would totally do it if I was more comfortable with my body...and a stranger painting me


----------



## colormyworld (Jan 6, 2011)

Thank you very much! I really do love it. ChiKat, your friend must have had such a great time! What was she painted as? All three times i was body painted, it was by friends actually. The alien was done by one of my best friends growing up, the one who got me into face painting in the first place. The tribal one (in the video) was a woman I was friends with through being in the same body art guild, and the Febreze/Christmas sweater one was by a friend I may be pairing up and going into business with (she comes more from the traditional makeup side, and I come from the face painting/extreme makeup side. Funny enough, though I almost always wear glitter of some sort on my eyes, I wear next to no makeup on a daily basis lol.


----------



## Marty333 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thats really cool !!! Love the alien one and avatar one! I want to be a model but Im only 15. Body painting would be fun and interesting!


----------



## Candy (Jan 6, 2011)

ChiKat said:


> I have a friend on another forum who had her body painted and it looked awesome!!
> I think it's beautiful! I would totally do it if I was more comfortable with my body...and a stranger painting me



O.K. Katie you've done it now.  Do you know how many guys on this forum are going to be offering to do that for you?  Sorry, but I couldn't pass that one up.


----------



## colormyworld (Jan 6, 2011)

Marty, you could totally be a face painting model, and some designs that are partial body (Like a design on the back or the arms or something). But yeah, 18+ for full body or anything that requires any level of nudity. The face stuff is fun to play around with though...like when I painted Stewie from Family Guy on my face and pretended I didn't know what people were talking about when they commented, or painted myself as Fiona and went into Sephora pretending to be panicky about waking up with a green tint to my face and asking if they had something to counteract it (the paint was neon lol).

Candy, lol...that would be hilarious! Just make sure they are using proper paint! hehehehehehehe


----------



## dmmj (Jan 7, 2011)

I don't get the febreeze connection? is it because the bottle is pink? anyways I am a little disappointed there is no turtle or tortoise one, any plans for one?

I didn't mention it but I like the artwork I always enjoy art that is a little unusual.


----------



## matt41gb (Jan 7, 2011)

Very cool!!!! Were all of your pictures loaded onto iPhoto? I have a Mac and I just installed iPhoto yesterday and I'm still learning how to use it. Do you have any tips? Thanks.

-Matt


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 7, 2011)

colormyworld said:


> Thank you very much! I really do love it. ChiKat, your friend must have had such a great time! What was she painted as?



I can't remember, to be honest! I saw the picture years ago. I'll have to ask her (because that's not weird..."hey I was just thinking about that time when you were naked and someone painted you..." )



Candy said:


> ChiKat said:
> 
> 
> > I have a friend on another forum who had her body painted and it looked awesome!!
> ...



Omg Candy stop! I meant I am not comfortable with a stranger painting me!
I swear if I get ONE creepy PM I am leaving this forum haha.


----------



## Candy (Jan 7, 2011)

I am laughing so hard right now.  I'm sure no one will pm you I was just joking.  Still laughing!


----------



## Isa (Jan 7, 2011)

LOL Katie and Candy, you are too funny !


----------



## colormyworld (Jan 7, 2011)

Haha you guys are funny! Katie, I was actually the opposite when it came to people seeing the pics and video. More afraid of what my friends would think than people I didn't know. But even my Grandma approved lol. My friends, when they saw the first set of pics (the tribal ones) were like, "Wait Jessica you're a girl?" lol, I usually wear leggings and promo tshirts lol). I'm
Also shyer about painting people I know than ones I don't know.

Oh and the Febreze thing? The girl just liked the design on the bottle of Cranberry Frost Febreze and got the idea for the design based on the bottle. Haha yeah without explaining that it seems weird to make that connection.


----------



## colormyworld (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh dmmj- Yes I will do a tortoise one. Have to unpack my paints (just moved these past few weeks) but I'll get on that! And thank you...yes that is one of my favorite things about this...it's so different from other art because you are literally transforming the human body. Some of the stuff you can do is incredible and I can't wait to develop further and hopefully improve as I go, so I can do some of what I see others do.  And Matt, iPhoto is pretty easy even for computer dunces like me, so I'm sure you will figure it out. DO you have MobileMe? iPhoto can sync directly to MobileMe Gallery, which gives your pics an internet address so you can post them in the forum. Any specific questions? Yeah the new iPhoto is a little more complex than the old one. I'm still figuring out some of the stuff,nd I had over 10,000 pictures to transfer from my old computer. Yikes! But it doesn't hurt to have a bunch of friends who work at the Apple store!


----------

